# הענקת טבעת לגבר בחופה- מה להגיד?



## naamamil (11/5/13)

הענקת טבעת לגבר בחופה- מה להגיד? 
היי,
אנחנו מתחתנים בעוד 9 ימים (אמאלה..), ואני רוצה להעניק לו טבעת מתחת לחופה ולהגיד כמה מילים. לא מעוניינת במשפט דתי משיר השירים וכדומה, כמה מילים אישיות יותר, ממש 4-5 מילים. אשמח לשמוע הצעות או דברים ששמעתם בחתונות.
לא מחפשת להיות מקורית במיוחד 
תודה!


----------



## חתן חדש (11/5/13)

אשתי עשתה בדיוק מה שאת מתארת 
סיכמנו עם הרב (באישורו) שאשתי לפני הברכות יגיע מספר מילים ותעניק לי טבעת. היה מאוד מרגש ומתקדם מבחינה תרבותית, הרי גם לאישה יש זכות לומר מילה


----------



## שרון ל 1 (12/5/13)

אני רציתי שיישמע דומה למה שהוא אומר 
אבל אסור להגיד הרי אתה מקודש לי.
אז אילתרתי ויצא לי "הרי אתה שלי לנצח"


----------



## חתן חדש (12/5/13)

אצלי היא ויתרה על המשפט הזה ובמקום 
"הרי את מקודשת לי בטבעת זו"

היא אמרה:

"בטבעת זו אתה שלי לנצח"


----------



## niki111 (12/5/13)

אני אמרתי... 
"הרי אתה האחד שלי, המיוחד שלי, האיש שלי, שהאיר את עולמי,
ובטבעת זו, הרי אנחנו, הופכים לאחד"

לא יודעת כמה זה נכון לשונית או תחבירית אבל זה מה שיצא לי.


----------



## yael rosen (12/5/13)

אני אמרתי -  *הרי אתה מקודש לי בטבעת זו כדת משה וישראל*

בעיקר כי רציתי שנתחייב ונקדש זה את זו וזו את זה באותו אופן.
אבל אם את לא מתחברת למשפט הספיציפי הזה, אני מאוד אוהבת את מה שכתבו פה לפני, אבל הכי הכי - שבי רגע בשקט, עם עצמך, ונסי לחשוב מה הדבר שהכי נכון *לך* להגיד *לו*

חושבת שאולי אני הייתי אומרת - אני בוחרת בך ואני בוחרת בנו להיות לי בית לכל הימים... או משהו בסגנון...


----------



## naamamil (13/5/13)

מקסים, תודה לכולם


----------

